# M&P 380 bodyguard



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

hey guys,my wife just got her concealed carry permit and I'm trying to decide what to buy her for carry.afriend of ours has the M&P bodyguard in .380,she has handled the weapon, and really likes it,but I checked out a video of women shooting .380s,the guns were ruger lcp,m&P bodyguard,colt mustang and glock 42.none of the women liked the s&w because of the very long trigger pull.any input would be helpfull.thanks,as always


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The long trigger-pull makes the gun safer for concealed carry.
At the same time, it also makes the gun more difficult to learn to shoot well.

Several of the pistols you named have similar, long trigger-pulls, but some are "lighter" and even shorter than others.

The best thing that you can do is to give your wife the gift of being able to choose her pistol for herself.
Take her either to a beginners' class, where there will most likely be several different guns to try, or to a store with a range where they rent time on many different pistols. Let her actually shoot as many of these as possible, and then make her own decision.
Then buy her the pistol of her own choosing.

Then, help her to practice her skill, and to improve it.
Taking classes together, whether you need it or not, is the best system of helping her to develop enthusiasm.


----------



## BigT (Jun 20, 2014)

I own one. The bodyguard is better suited for an experienced 
Shooter.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

BigT said:


> I own one. The bodyguard is better suited for an experienced
> Shooter.


Agree 100%.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

thanks steve,as always good advice,yes,the local store may have that customer service option


----------



## EmperorMA (Nov 19, 2014)

Chicks dig the Shield. Trust me on this. :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Actually, when a chick is given the choice of the Shield or me, they always seem to choose me. :smt083


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The M&P is a fine gun, but I love my Glock 42. It is an extremely smooth, soft shooting gun, and compared to the others you mentioned, it is a Cadillac. My wife carries the M&P Shield in 9mm and really likes it. It's a fine choice for anyone looking for a CCW.

Also, don't discount the Glock 19 and 26, M&P 9c, and the new Springfield Mod.2. All worth consideration.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

The Bodyguard is a good little pistol, but my favorite .380s are my Glock 42 and my Sig P238.


----------



## Kynochco (Jan 9, 2015)

The Bodyguard in my opinion is an ugly little thing, and small. These pocket guns are a fad, I think. Clearly they may look nice and are easy to conceal, but for gripping and shooting, they just don't stack up to something that is designed right. If you're going to go for a 380 try the Bersa, I may be biased, but we had a Ruger LC9, that was just way too hard to handle, given that the grip was too thin and didn't have enough of a firmness to it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kynochco said:


> ...These pocket guns are a fad, I think...for gripping and shooting, they just don't stack up to something that is designed right...


Every pocket gun I've tried seems to have been "designed right." Even the really cheap Kel-Tecs.
That is, they all function as they are supposed to, and most of them are pretty inherently accurate (given a little slack because of their short sight radiuses).

Trouble is, pocket pistols are experts' tools. You need to already be a very experienced pistol shooter, if you expect to hit reliably and accurately with one.
Trouble is, most people who buy them have neither the skill nor the experience to use them effectively and well. And they don't practice, either.

Yes, I agree with you: For most people who buy one, it's only a fad.
The people who buy them don't really intend to use them anyway. They think that merely showing a gun will scare the bad guys away. This is how many BGs get guns.
And they don't learn or practice the needed skills because: "It's easy to shoot a pistol. I see that in every movie I watch."


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

thanks again Steve M1911A1 for your input,I also seem to remember that you suggested a hand strengthening unit that you isolate every finger,but I cant find the link


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

The Springfield XDs single stack 9mm may suit her...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Billy113 said:


> thanks again Steve M1911A1 for your input,I also seem to remember that you suggested a hand strengthening unit that you isolate every finger,but I cant find the link


The one you're thinking of is the _Gripmaster_. Jean and I use the red-color, medium-strength version. See it at: Prohands : Products : Gripmaster : Hand Exercisers : Prohands, Via, Gripmaster, Pro, Hand Exercisers, Flexibility, Dexterity, Strength; or at: WELCOME TO GRIPMASTER


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Actually, when a chick is given the choice of the Shield or me, they always seem to choose me. :smt083


Lol. OOookaaayyy. For some reason, I think it's getting "deep" on this thread Steve! :smt082


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have to chime in here on this one. I have both the Bodyguard and the Shield, and I can shoot both great, but my wife prefers the Shield, even though it is in 9mm. She is average build, with normal grip strength for a female of 47. She shoots the Shield well too. My Bodyguard is too "snappy" for her, in spite of it's .380 chambering.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Take her to a well stocked gun shop and let her handle some smaller pistols and revolvers. The better it feels and looks to her, the more likely she will be to want to practice with it. Nothing wrong with the bodyguard.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I suggest she try the Sig Sauer P238....... Its a great accurate pocket gun...... While a bit pricey Sig Sauer makes fine weapons..........






​


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

Are'nt there any kits out there to change the trigger pull length??


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

kramden said:


> Are'nt there any kits out there to change the trigger pull length??


Pull "weight"? Yes.
Pull length? Probably not.

Maybe a really clever gunsmith might be able to help.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The S&W M&P .380 Bodyguard is what it is, a micro DA pocket or purse pistol with an external safety. I wouldn't touch a thing. The trigger breaks at the frame and is long and somewhat heavy. However, it can be shot very accurately. Check this out: 




I had no problems hitting with it. Keep in mind what the purpose of this very small pistol is. Reliability is #1, all the rest takes a back seat.

In my mind it's what I would want for someone less than very well practiced with mircro pistols.

The main issue I believe is practice and using snap caps to help build trigger finger strength and keeping the sights on target through the trigger pull. Likewise, a wrap-around grip is a very good idea. If you have an issue with trigger strength try getting more finger on the trigger as well.

I myself would not want a very short light weight trigger on a micro pocket pistol. Generally, pistols of this ilk are going to be used for very close, very quick, self defense scenarios, not for rolling gun battles where pin point accuracy is a must. Just my two cents.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

She would have been better off with the Sig Sauer P238... It a bit pricey but well worth the price.......
SIG Sauer P238 Review


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

I saw that same video and had the same thoughts. Unfortunately we have a Bodyguard on order. Already thinking about a trigger kit. Saw one on U-Tube being installed. I think I'm going to get one.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

denner said:


> The S&W M&P .380 Bodyguard is what it is, a micro DA pocket or purse pistol with an external safety. I wouldn't touch a thing. The trigger breaks at the frame and is long and somewhat heavy. However, it can be shot very accurately. Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much spot on denner. These smallish pistols are pretty much what they are...engage a danger-close threat, and dump a magazine into them. With all that excitement, you probably won't even notice the trigger...probably won't even notice the sights either.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> These smallish pistols are pretty much what they are...engage a danger-close threat, and dump a magazine into them. With all that excitement, you probably won't even notice the trigger...probably won't even notice the sights either.


berettatoter, my sentiments exactly.


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

Got the newest version of the BG. The one with the red button lazer. S&W really got this version right except it still has the longest pull ever. But I put the Galloway kit in and now (to ME) its about perfect as a CCW. Very happy with it.


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

Billy113 said:


> hey guys,my wife just got her concealed carry permit and I'm trying to decide what to buy her for carry.afriend of ours has the M&P bodyguard in .380,she has handled the weapon, and really likes it,but I checked out a video of women shooting .380s,the guns were ruger lcp,m&P bodyguard,colt mustang and glock 42.none of the women liked the s&w because of the very long trigger pull.any input would be helpfull.thanks,as always


 Just bought 2 guns in the last 6-8 weeks. A S&W bodyguard for my wife and a Glock 43 for myself. Took them to the range and both performed flawlessly. But she ran out of ammo before me so I had her shoot the 43 . After a short time she said I want one of these! You (IMO) have to change the pull on the BG its ridiculously long. Other than that its a great pistol. I saw that same video with the ladies shooting and giving their opinions , and they are correct in their summation.


----------



## M4Eagle (Nov 6, 2015)

My theory on real world effective safe concealed carry is this....
Well before a person chooses a CC n carries it... They should be experienced with hopefully many pistols n 
Even revolvers. When you are skillfully practiced with different size n caliber handguns, the choice of the best Cc
is easy n natural. I for one am leery of people buying a CC type gun without having the experience of range diversity,
For those people the ideal Cc handgun is a myth , they are not ready to carry n defend if the time ever comes,


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

M4Eagle said:


> My theory on real world effective safe concealed carry is this....
> Well before a person chooses a CC n carries it... They should be experienced with hopefully many pistols n
> Even revolvers. When you are skillfully practiced with different size n caliber handguns, the choice of the best Cc
> is easy n natural. I for one am leery of people buying a CC type gun without having the experience of range diversity,
> For those people the ideal Cc handgun is a myth , they are not ready to carry n defend if the time ever comes,


This person knows something about concealed carry and defensive shooting.
My suggestion: Pay attention to him (her?) and learn!


----------



## gl08jk (Dec 26, 2015)

Bought a SW BG 380 without laser a few weeks back and the long trigger pull concerned me also. So last weekend ran almost 500 rounds through it with absoloutly no issues or problems. No jams, no ftf, no double stikes, no light strikes, slide locked back from empty magazine good, etc... After the first 2 boxes of 50 realized i have no problem with the stock trigger pull and actually think it is pretty good overall. With all the paranoia about long trigger pull i found out that it was more scary with all the trigger boogymen repeating the same rehashed fear ended up with really no issue for me and another guy i was shooting with.


----------



## Hoosier_Dan (Feb 18, 2015)

Maybe I'm a little late for dinner on this thread, but I'll toss my thoughts out for consideration.

Yes, the trigger is long and heavy. It will take practice to get used to it, both at the range and dry firing at home.

The Sig P238 (and Sig's 9mm P938) is a better gun, with even better sights. But ... you're going to pay through the nose for it. Around here, you can get two Bodyguards for the price of a Sig and still have money left to buy a holster & a few boxes of ammo. The "better" gun is still not necessarily a more effective tool for self defense, especially if you have not trained adequately and are not mentally & emotionally prepared to use it for its intended purpose.

We have both the Bodyguard and the P938 in our collection.
My wife absolutely loves the Sig, and she absolutely hates the Bodyguard (fired one magazine through it & said "I don't ever have to shoot that one again.") 
If money were no object, I would take the P238 or the P938 any day for its looks, build quality, sights, and function.

Having said that, here's what I like about the Bodyguard:
1. It fits in my pocket. (It IS a pocket gun, right?) I carry it in a Safariland pocket holster and it just disappears in a pair of slacks or baggy jeans or cargo shorts. It is lighter and thinner than our P938.
2. The Bodyguard's sights are significantly better than other pocket carry .380s that I handled (Remington RM380, Ruger LCP, Bersa Thunder CC, etc.). Admittedly, I painted my Bodyguard's sights, but ... there needs to be something there to paint!
3. The dang thing works. (See center-of-mass target shots below.)


----------



## Hoosier_Dan (Feb 18, 2015)

kramden said:


> I saw that same video and had the same thoughts. Unfortunately we have a Bodyguard on order. Already thinking about a trigger kit. Saw one on U-Tube being installed. I think I'm going to get one.


Just curious: did you install the trigger kit? If so, do you like the results?

I have heard arguments on both sides of this. Some have said that installing a lighter trigger opens a can of legal worms if you ever have to use your gun in a self defense scenario.


----------



## Hoosier_Dan (Feb 18, 2015)

denner said:


> However, it can be shot very accurately. Check this out:


Seems like I've also seen Miculek shoot a double action revolver with his pinkie, upside down at 200 yards ... as well as making a 1000 yard shot with a 9mm. My fave was him shooting six rounds from a revolver, reloading, and then firing another six in less than three seconds total. I don't think that any of this can be done by the average shooter in a self-defense situation. But I can DREAM about doing it!:smt071


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

All it takes is practice.
Lots and lots of practice.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> All it takes is practice.
> Lots and lots of practice.


Yup, and money. Lots of practice means lots of ammo money, cleaning supplies, etc.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I rented one of these when it looked like Beretta would never release the Pico. Put 50 rounds through it, no problems. Hit center of mass at 7 yards every time. I liked it & it feels & shoots very much like the Pico I eventually bought. About the trigger: I'd rent one before buying. Some people hate DAO triggers, some don't mind them & others like them. I'm in the middle. Long heavy triggers on big heavy guns aren't bad but that same trigger on a tiny pistol can be challenging for some.


----------

